# How do you do it?



## HopefulPony (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello  

My wife and I have just had some good financial news and are working out how much we need to save to start our treatment. I wanted to find out how different couples do their treatment - do you use sperm from a clinic or from a known donor? How much does the cost differ? Do you do home insemination or in a clinic? Is it a good idea to find a donor online and do your own insemination? Obviously lower cost options are appealing but we want to do what's best for our future baby  

Thanks! 
Cat xxxx


----------



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiya 

We found our donor online and I much prefer this to going through a clinic. That's not just because of the financial implications (although those are a plus), it's more because we know more about our donor that we would if going through a clinic. We know what his manner is like, what he looks like. where he is from... all kinds of stuff that you can't find out through the clinic.

Just my two penneth 

Best of luck
xxx


----------



## Starz (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Cat, 

We opted for a clinic as we didn't want a third party involved at all. We just wanted the reassurance that this was about us as a couple and not about anyone else and no one else could possibly have any claims/rights over our child. We also wanted  my partner to adopt and this was much easier with the clinic route. Obviously with the new birth certificates it's not such an issue now.  
We have friends who have done all options and ultimately it has to be what works for you. If money is an issue than the clinic may not be an option at all. I'm sure there are loads of people on here who can give advice on finding donors and dos and don'ts.  IF you read through some back posts i'm sure there are lots of conversations and useful advice already posted too.
Good luck whatever you decide - it is sooooooooo worth it!


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Cat,
We went down the clinic route for a number of reasons:

We wanted ourselves and our children to be protected from a health and legal point of view
We didn't want anyone else involved in the upbringing of our children
We wanted our children to have the choice of contacting the donor when they are mature enough to make that decision
It was very important to us that our children have a genetic link and we could ensure the use of the same donor at the clinic
It felt very comforting to us that we have put our trust in a group of people who are experts in making babies  

The only negative for us is obviously the financial costs, and sometimes I find myself wondering what the donor looks like etc, and I hope the boys don't feel like there is anything missing in their lives when they are old enough to know how we 'made' them  

I think the best thing to do initially is to sit down and discuss what is important for you as a couple. Good luck with your decisions


----------



## HopefulPony (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies  we've been having a think and doing a lot of research, and have decided to use a clinic, probably abroad due to costs. It's great reading so many success stories on here! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## sibbnchaz29 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey,
My partner and I have decided to go down the route of clinic insemination also.
Not been able to see the donor is a negative but there are so many more plus's for us.
the cost is a little off putting especially when you go privately, however if you speak to your doctor they can refer you to clinic so cost of tests and counseling etc is provided for you.  it does work out a little cheaper then!


----------

